# Continental Vanco Camper Tyres - Tread Rating



## tonybvi

My short list of replacement tyres for my motorhome is now getting very short!! About the only suitable tyre I can find which gives me an adequate load rating is the Conti Vanco Camper (I need a load index of 114 or greater on a 215/75R16). The only information about this tyre that I cannot find is the tread rating ie are these tyres rated as summer, winter, mud/snow etc? Can anybody please let me know the answer to this.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## teemyob

*tyre*

It is a summer tyre.

TM


----------



## tonybvi

Thanks TM - not really what I wanted to hear though!! My head aches from all the internet trawling I have done looking for suitable tyres so now over to the MHF members to help. Any suggestions as to a suitable tyre with at least mud/snow grip. Tyre size 215/75R16, must have load rating of 114 or higher.
Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks, Tony


----------



## Hobbyfan

Look at the Avon Ranger AT tyres. 50 per cent off road tread pattern but still a comfortable ride.

Ideal, so I've read, for wet grass and snow and a good compromise.

I'm not absolutely certain if they're available in your spec but they ought to be.


----------



## Ericbunny

You may want to look at this

http://www.michelin.co.uk/connected/tyres/van-motorhome-tyres/

Good luck


----------



## RichardnGill

You ca get a Michelin Agilis Camping with a 116 load rating and they are M+S rated

I have recently tried the Michelin Agilis after using the Mchelin XCA Camping and I have found them to give more grip on wet roads and to be a lot better on wet grass. With a Tag M/H these are a welcome bonus


If you shop around o the internet you should be ale to get a reasonable price


Richard...


----------



## Caggsie

If you are a member, Costco do the michelins, the agilis were £144, campers were £150+, can't remember the exact figure but these were to order only. The agilis were stock items. This included VAT.

Karen


----------



## tonybvi

My best solution seems to be to put Michelin Agilis Campers on the front (driven) axle as they have a lower load rating (113) but better tread grip (M+S) and Vanco Campers on the heavier rear axle (higher load rating of 116, but lower grip). Any problems with this?
The best deal seems to be through "mytyres" (the Costco 20% discount is only for 4 michelins) but they do not seem to have much of a reputation. If anybody has used them and can comment I would be gratefuk.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Caggsie

Is that Costco or the tyres?

If Costco, although I have never bought tyres off them so can't judge, I think are excellent. Only today I enquired how long ago I had purchased a Hoover from them so that when I contacted the manufacturer I had a date of purchase. I was told that whilst a member, that goods have a lifetime guarantee. Hoover went back and they refunded fully the purchase price of something I bought 3 years ago. Now I call that service. Incidentally Hoover was a dyson with a five year guarantee and whether that had any bearing on it I'm unsure. It's saved me a few hundred pounds, or cost of sending to dyson for retification.

Regards

Karen


----------



## tonybvi

Sorry, I should have been clearer. I was referring to the online tyre supplier "mytyres" which seems to have some fairly poor reviews. 
I am a member of Costco and am always very impressed with them - good quality products, good price, well trained staff. Until 11th July you can get 4 Michelin Agilis Campers (215/75R16) from Costco fitted for around £480 - a 20% discount on normal price. I am very tempted but, as mentioned above, the load rating for the rear tyres is not as high as I would like, hence the idea of putting Contis on the rear.

Tony


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

Matador MPS 320 are all season tyres M+S rated. Around £80 a tyre and matador's Parent company is Continental.

Matador MPS520 is a Winter Tyre and will cost around £80 too.

TM


----------

